
Coffee With Startups  - peter123
http://steveblank.com/2009/08/20/coffee-with-startups/
======
joshhart
His Rule #2 really bothers me. To test whether or not a traditional
application will work on the web he suggests actually writing the
application... (albeit in rapid releases)

